# Fly Reels



## Dave T (Oct 11, 2015)

I started machining "trout size" fly reels about 5 years ago.  Didn't find Hobby-Machinist until last week, so I have re-invented the wheel many times. All my work is documented in a blog, northbranchreels dot com. There are more than 200 posts in the blog, so navigate it for topics of interest by using the clickable "Categories" list on the right side of the main page.
In the blog are complete plan sets for a couple reel designs, and other plan sets can be purchased from reellinespress dot com.
Most of my work has been done with a Sherline lathe and mill, which are only marginally large enough.  This year I replaced the mill with a LMS HiTorque MiniMill.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 11, 2015)

I have seen many try to build Fly Reels but only a handful get to the level yours are at. I did a quick overview of your blog. Your machining is over the top. I loved the use of the hand held bandsaw as a cut off saw. I have to try that one. Sorry you didn't find us earlier, might have been a little easier for you. You came out on top though. Absolutely amazing work Dave.  Thank you so much for joining us and sharing your beautiful craftsmanship.

"Billy G"

 I book marked your Blog.


----------



## bpratl (Oct 11, 2015)

Very impressive looking fly reels. Those are all beyond the hobby level, nice design and machining.  Bob


----------



## drom68 (Oct 14, 2015)

Very nice and welcome to the forum.


----------



## rwm (Oct 14, 2015)

Really nice stuff! How do you find time to fish???
R


----------



## churchjw (Oct 14, 2015)

welcome to the group and nice blog and reels.


----------



## thomas s (Oct 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forum very nice work.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice work man!


----------

